# fita dress code



## KCJON (Jun 11, 2003)

I am going to shoot my first Fita round next weekend, which is our state championship. I am not sure how the dress code works and what i can wear. any help would be great
jon


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Jon
The dress code just changed this year! You can now wear tan or khaki pants. In the past it was only white or navy blue pants and a white shirt. Now you can wear any shirt as long as it is presentable, and in good taste. Just can't wear any camo. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

actually you have been able to wear just about any colored shirt for at least the last 7 years as long as its not camoflauge, tie-died or in violation of the FITA advertising logo restrictions.

No tank tops for men=women can wear sleaveless shirts as long as the straps are at least 3" wide

shorts cannot be so short as to be above your fingers when your arms hang at your sides. Interestingly, I don't believe there is the same limitations on skirts!


----------



## PastorBrian (Apr 8, 2003)

Jim C said:


> *
> 
> shorts cannot be so short as to be above your fingers when your arms hang at your sides. Interestingly, I don't believe there is the same limitations on skirts! *


So if I wore nice khaki shorts and a golf shirt, I would be fine?
How about foot wear? I like sandals!!

PB


----------



## deadeye (Aug 22, 2002)

Only if you paint your toe nails bright red.LOL


----------



## BILL B (Jun 21, 2003)

Paint your toenails if you want. Sandals are now out.

From FITA rule Book 1,
Art. 3.22.1.2 Footwear must be worn by all athletes at all times during the tournament (no dress shoes or sandals).


----------



## coach1 (Apr 14, 2003)

"... You can now wear tan or khaki pants..."

Khaki has a specific definition as I read it tan though similar to khaki is NOT Approved. The complete dress code as it applies in the United states is available from the USA Archery website at www.usarchery.org.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

*footwear*

I believe the "no sandals" rule only applies to World Championships and Olympics. You can still wear flip-flops, birkenstocks, tevas etc. at our tournaments here in the US. 

-peace,
Hollywood


----------



## BILL B (Jun 21, 2003)

I talked with the chief judge in the USA and it seems that in the last few days FITA has ammended their dress code rules to make the new rules only apply in the Olympics. Hence, the NAA will not have to follow the new "footwear" rule. The NAA has however, approved khaki trousers and shorts.


----------



## Steve Pylypchuk (May 28, 2003)

has anyone else realized how stupid the khaki pants rule is? With the "any color shirt rule", anyone can be wearing a red shirt and khaki pants.....which is the FITA judge uniform!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

who in their right mind would wear a red shirt in a typical outdoor event? those things are HOT


----------



## Steve Pylypchuk (May 28, 2003)

i've seen it done before....


imagine what it would look like to have everyone at nationals wear a red shirt and khaki pants for just one day....


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

you wouldn't have to wait five minutes to have an arrow called?


----------



## mattmamo (Mar 26, 2004)

are we allowed to wear sandles in juinor worlds in england?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

"khaki - light brown to moderate or light tan or beige".

Just an fyi, the above definition is directly from the NAA website.

Mattmamo, I would guess no since it is a World Team event, but doesn't hurt to check with your Team Captains to clarify.

>>------->


----------



## BILL B (Jun 21, 2003)

I don't know about wearing sandles to shoot in the Junior Outdoor Worlds in England but it is required that all team members wear the same type of uniform including socks and footwear.l


----------



## SteveFSA (May 21, 2002)

Hey Matt, Congrats on making the team! Please give an update on how it goes for you, I'm sure your going to do well.

I'm sure you know this but, if you have any questions just ask Mark.


----------



## Magua (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm brand new to the FITA world and am planning on going to our Provincial Indoor Tourny in May. I want to make sure I'm up to date, and would like to get the straight story on the dress regs.

I've been searching the FITA rules about the dress regulation changes that have been discussed in this thread and haven't had any luck finding any mention of specific colors.

Where is the "no more whites requirement" deal mentioned? Best I could find was "Dress regs", art 3.22, page 41 to 42, Book 1, but didn't see any mention of any specific colors.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

The FTAQ Provincials would fall under FCA rules, they are availible on www.fca.ca .


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

There seems to have been some confusion caused by the return of this very old thread.

FITA dress code rules ONLY apply to FITA events- the indoor and outdoor World Target Championships and the World Field Championship. (There's a separate set of rules for the Olympic Games, which is an IOC event)

The FITA rules basically state that archers must be attired in whatever uniform is supplied by their Member Association (MA), which in the USA is the NAA, and in Canada, the FCA. 

Since the recent question concerns a Canadian tournament, I suggest you check the FCA site, as suggested by Ed, for detailed information. In a nutshell, I believe a Canadian archer may wear a white, red, or black bottom garment, and either a provincial uniform shirt, or a predominantly white color shirt.

NAA dress code- which is actually the only "NAA rule"- can be found on www.usarchery.org


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Good suggestion GT. This summer we had some canadian shooters with spagetti straps, as it turns out in FITA Girls do not need to have a 3" strap, only something that goes over the shouldar. Since they were international shooters they did not have to adher to NAA dresscode, only FITA dress code.

The point is that you need to know the rules for the specific event you will be attending.


----------



## Magua (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes, I had already checked the FCA rules and they are straight forward in their dress regs.

Around here, everyone is telling me you need "whites" for the provincial Championships. The FTAQ has no rules on there website concerning this, so I want to see where the people I've been talking to are getting this from. In other words, I like to see it in writing.

Meanwhile, I've sent an email to my provincial association. Hopefully they'll take the time to answer. I really don't plan on wearing whites if I don't have to.  

BTW, where did the "whites" rule come from anyway and what was the purpose?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Magua said:


> Yes, I had already checked the FCA rules and they are straight forward in their dress regs.
> 
> Around here, everyone is telling me you need "whites" for the provincial Championships. The FTAQ has no rules on there website concerning this, so I want to see where the people I've been talking to are getting this from. In other words, I like to see it in writing.
> 
> ...



when I was a kid-the white only rule was standard in the NAA. Tthe books always discussed WHY. the answers were evasive at best.

1) white reflects heat-makes sense in say an Oxford July nationals
2) the british influence-most old tennis and squash clubs founded by Brits had the same rule-everyone looks the same (like men at a black tie formal) so to stand out it had to be the shooting.
3) as an addendum to the above two-white doesn't look as nasty when you sweat (gray and light blue is brutal). Brits used to wear red into battle so the French or Thugees or whomever wouldn't see them bleed. Same thing in athletics-don't let the opposition see you sweat.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

It used to be that "FITA Whites" was the standard dress for all FITA events in Canada. You were allowed only this or your provincial team uniform. Overe time they have become more lax in dress, and to be honest, outside of Quebec the "dress code" is rarely if ever enforced. I shoot a lot of FITAs, and have not worn "FITA whites" since 1998...at our shoots here in Manitoba, we wear whatever we want.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

> Brits used to wear red into battle so the French or Thugees or whomever wouldn't see them bleed.


That's true Jim. The French wore brown trousers into battle for a similar reason...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

>--gt--> said:


> That's true Jim. The French wore brown trousers into battle for a similar reason...


yeah, I heard that one-pretty funny. like the sale on French battle rifles.

ALMOST NEW-never fired, dropped only once


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> That's true Jim. The French wore brown trousers into battle for a similar reason...


Ohhh, now that one was "below the belt" George    

At the Texas Shootout last spring, my brother James came over from Austin to watch the second day. When I said something about needing a second pair of blue shorts (this was pre-khaki) for tournaments, he asked me why. I told him that we had a dress code. He took a quick look around and said "WHAT dress code?" ha, ha. 

In other words, if even the pre khaki "dress code" wasn't obvious to the bystander, than why have one? If you have a dress code, then the spectators should at least get the impression that it is in effect.

John.


----------



## fitadude (Jul 15, 2004)

*Right on limbwalker*

You hit it right on the head Limbwalker. I think that we should have a good looking image at the tournaments. I remember the sea of white going down the field and how cool that was. People used to stop and watch just because the dress code caught there eye. 

I have not liked the new dress code at all. the pants are ok i guess. but the shirt thing is way off. to be able to wear any shirt but a como one, is just not making the people who have sponsor shirts from getting mad. The old PAA you would have to wear a collared shirt and dress pants. They were professionals and looked that way. We are a group of very skilled archers with nothing to lose by showing off our best side.

If you do not want to wear the garb just shoot one of the manny other organizations. They do not have any dress code, no one will stop you. We have a long history in the NAA and I think we sould put forth a better image to the public. :smile:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Geez Doug,

I just realized we're starting to sound like a couple of old farts. ha, ha, ha.

Well, there is something to be said for tradition, I think.

I just love it when the older ladies and gentlemen from the St. Louis area show up at Hoyt days or the Prairie State games in all-whites. I'm going to buy a pair of white pants this year, just to honor that tradition.

John.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, since we're on the subject of appearance...

[rant ON]
I think it's sad that the NAA has sent Olympic Teams to the Games with arguably some of the worst-looking competition uniforms of any team. 

It's a disgrace to have a US archer competing before the world in a six-dollar tee shirt (2000 uniform). The 04 shirts were a little better, and probably very appropriate for the temperatures on the field of play, but our overall uniform appearance still paled in comparison with just about any other team. The original issued 1996 shirts were also crappy, thin cotton t-shirts- the team revolted and bought the nice "flag" collared shirts they competed in, after they got to Atlanta. And in my opinion, no USA team shirt should be without an American flag in an appropriate place on that shirt (right sleeve, for instance), as the USAT shirts of the 1990's had.
[rant OFF]

As for whites, I agree with you both on the appeal of the traditional appearance, however, ever since Tennis went avant-garde, it's very difficult to find white lower garments made from a good technical fabric, it's a pain to maintain them, especially in light of the mudfests that have characterized all too many tournaments (such as NAA Nationals last summer) ...makes keeping those whites "white" pretty tough...  I had to throw away the competition clothing from the 91 world trials (6-8" deep reeking mud, stiff 6" muddy grass and fire ants where there wasn't mud- we were putting bows down by sticking the stabilizers into the ground) and the 99 trials were not much better (walk 10 meters and grow an inch in stature from the clay mud sticking to your shoes). Hmm, come to think of it, both of those shoots were in Houston... where the water table is about four inches under the turf...but I digress.

With all that said, the greatest hue, cry, and gnashing of teeth I have ever seen in our sport came about last year when Jim Easton decided to clean up the look of archers at the OG and Worlds by requiring nicities such as tucked-in shirts for men, covered bellies, and team uniforms that actually match. 

You would have thought he had just required all competitors to shoot opposite-handed while standing on their heads, with the wail that was heard across the world over that one !


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

The outcry wasnt about matching shirts or appropriate dress, it was about such silliness as matching footwear. At World Championships events I can see the importance of presenting a positive image, but the updated code goes too far, that was the cause for the outcry.

FITA whites suck, and the decisoin to allow alternative was a positive change for our sport. FITA Whites were always dirty, finding decent white pants was almost impossible, and the image was anything but positive. The sport we participate in is already thought of as a fringe sport...and to have an entire shooting line dressed in white only serves to foster that image. It looks strange. I am all in favour of reasonable professional dress codes...ie. No Jeans, collared shirts, etc , etc


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey, wait a minute...

We invested at LEAST 1/3 of our "training camp" picking out those uniforms in Ohio, George!  

I won't even start about the shoes! The amount of time we spent picking out clothes after the trials was a huge dissapointment to me. But Butch and Vic told me about those crappy T-shirts from Sydney, so I guess everyone wanted to make sure we had some "decent" stuff to wear. Seemed strange to me to spend so much time at a "Olympic team training camp" just picking out clothes, but what did I know?  

We could have had orange long-sleeve Lycra shirts like the Dutch!  But at least they looked like a team.

I can see your point about the whites. The gentlemen I spoke with at the Prairie State Games last year had white jeans. Said they were nice and cool, even in that sun and heat. Sounds good to me, if I can find a pair that fit. Or just find a pair of white jeans, period.

John.


----------



## andy_smaga (Sep 27, 2003)

>--gt--> said:


> It's a disgrace to have a US archer competing before the world in a six-dollar tee shirt (2000 uniform).


Who is going to pay for a quality, nice looking, uniform ?   
*Jim C*
The right spelling is "camouflage" (a french word), not "camoflauge"   
BTW camouflage was invented in France in 1914.


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

dress code. welcome to the 1950s. sorry but i have a hard time with this rule except as it applies to ads on clothing


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

andy_smaga said:


> Who is going to pay for a quality, nice looking, uniform ?
> *Jim C*
> The right spelling is "camouflage" (a french word), not "camoflauge"
> BTW camouflage was invented in France in 1914.



http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/nitpick.htm

LOL-actually in the Boer war, the Brits made it a standing order to shoot any Boer in "Khaki"-it was considered unsporting for the oppressed to wear stuff that didn't make them stand out on the veldt


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

It's no wonder people think archery is a low-brow ******* sport. What can we expect when half the competitors look like they just crawled out of the woods. What the heck is wrong with looking nice at a tournament?

I ALWAYS wear a nice collared shirt with a decent pair of slacks at any tournament I shoot in.

Lets see if we can raise the image of our sport by not looking like a bunch of bums...


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

No one's mentioned the idea for a more lax NAA dress code may also have come from parents who didn't want to buy a whole new outfit just so that their child could compete in tournaments. Thus the reason why khaki was introduced (since it's a popular color of pants to begin with). The NAA can't make the dress code too strict because then people will complain that they have to buy an outfit just to be allowed to compete (which to me doesn't sound like such a bad idea). IMHO the NAA needs to be a more inclusive organization, not try to keep people out because they aren't wearing the "right" attire. 

How about navy blue warm up pants? A lot of people in the past have argued that nylon warmup pants aren't professional enough looking and sloppy, while others argued that they look more professional than slacks because we're competiting in a sport.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

> Who is going to pay for a quality, nice looking, uniform ?


It appears Nike is going to supply the team uniforms for the forseeable future, unless the deal has fallen through.

The NAA has not done a good job of maintaining sponsors ever since Rick McKinney departed the fundraiser position. They blew deals with Easton and Adidas for clothing, Leica and Bushnell for optics, and who knows what else. I hope the Nike deal works out better.


----------



## Magua (Jun 20, 2002)

> FITA whites suck, and the decisoin to allow alternative was a positive change for our sport. FITA Whites were always dirty, finding decent white pants was almost impossible, and the image was anything but positive. The sport we participate in is already thought of as a fringe sport...and to have an entire shooting line dressed in white only serves to foster that image. It looks strange. I am all in favour of reasonable professional dress codes...ie. No Jeans, collared shirts, etc , etc


Exactly. I totally agree that some sort of guideline is required but the whites are definately a turn-off in many ways for the sport. 

I hope the FTAQ is not living in the dark ages on this one and I'm really looking forward to hearing from them.


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

The discussion about the compliance with the dress code at the JOAD nationals in Massachusetts was a riot. At the time the rule read something like, the inseam must be at least 4 inches. The question became, how do you measure this, you can't walk up to a kid with a ruler and stick one end into their crotch to measure the inseam. One person suggested that shorts that were of questionable length be removed for measurement. So competitors would be lined up at the porta-potties (only place where they could take off their pants) and hand their shorts to the judges to measure.

I joked with a bunch of folks that a team of fat guys should show up wearing white spandex body suits with outrageous codpieces. These would comply with the rules as written.

I do have a question about insignias. I was thinking of having my family crest (see my avatar) printed on some t-shirts. Would that be appropriate? At one point I was told by a judge that only team insignias or sponsors insignias would be appropriate.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

marty said:


> The discussion about the compliance with the dress code at the JOAD nationals in Massachusetts was a riot. At the time the rule read something like, the inseam must be at least 4 inches. The question became, how do you measure this, you can't walk up to a kid with a ruler and stick one end into their crotch to measure the inseam. One person suggested that shorts that were of questionable length be removed for measurement. So competitors would be lined up at the porta-potties (only place where they could take off their pants) and hand their shorts to the judges to measure.
> 
> I joked with a bunch of folks that a team of fat guys should show up wearing white spandex body suits with outrageous codpieces. These would comply with the rules as written.
> 
> I do have a question about insignias. I was thinking of having my family crest (see my avatar) printed on some t-shirts. Would that be appropriate? At one point I was told by a judge that only team insignias or sponsors insignias would be appropriate.


\

maybe a team could come as "Alex and his Droogies" from Clockwork Orange-white suits, jack boots, bowler hats and huge football cups and jocks worn over the trousers!! I think Insignias are ok-its advertising that is banned.

We had a girl that loved tie-dyed. They actually stated in the rules (she was very good and very pretty) after she shot nationals that T-D was inappropriate- thus at one shoot she came in a white t shirt, blue tennis skirt, t-d headband and t-d tights. perfectly legal "in your face" response to the stodgy powers that be. Jay barrs used to wear a shirt that looked like he stole it from Jerry Garcia and no one ever complained BTW


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

marty-actually a unitard or bodysuit would be banned since the bottom part would neither be trousers, slacks, shorts, skorts or skirt. (sweat pants are not legal either) if you threw a kilt or shorts over it it would be legal though the codpiece would lose its shock value.


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

I'll have to modify my fantasy then to be just tight spandex trousers. The image doesn't lose it's effect that way.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

> Jay barrs used to wear a shirt that looked like he stole it from Jerry Garcia and no one ever complained BTW


Jim, actually, the reason for the tie-die/Hawaiian shirt addendum to the rules was specifically due to Jay. He got up one specific official's nose, it seems...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

>--gt--> said:


> Jim, actually, the reason for the tie-die/Hawaiian shirt addendum to the rules was specifically due to Jay. He got up one specific official's nose, it seems...


darn-Leah will be upset. always the rebel she thought one of the gray-haired red shirts who gave her grief at the 00 nationals got the rule passed because of her. She also used to shoot in blue track pants that had "Schmeeea" written on the rear (a nickname) that too was later banned.

what do you think gt-some of our compound less than svelte guys in the spandex as marty suggested? BTW gt go over to the sag board :wink:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

marty said:


> The discussion about the compliance with the dress code at the JOAD nationals in Massachusetts was a riot. At the time the rule read something like, the inseam must be at least 4 inches. The question became, how do you measure this, you can't walk up to a kid with a ruler and stick one end into their crotch to measure the inseam. One person suggested that shorts that were of questionable length be removed for measurement. So competitors would be lined up at the porta-potties (only place where they could take off their pants) and hand their shorts to the judges to measure.


Insignia should be ok


As for the inseam trouble, simply hand the ruler to the parent or the child and have them put the ruler at the inseam. Use only judges of the same sex. 

But if the child is say 10 years old, is a 4" seam a bit overboard? For younger or small children the 4" seams becomes pants!

And I agree, just because it is white doesn't make it tasteful


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> I can see your point about the whites. The gentlemen I spoke with at the Prairie State Games last year had white jeans. Said they were nice and cool, even in that sun and heat. Sounds good to me, if I can find a pair that fit. Or just find a pair of white jeans, period. John.


Painter's pants are kinda heavy and hot. You can find good selections in nursing uniform shops, though, especially near health centers/hospitals. 

I too think there is something impressive about a field of archers striding across the green sward, in brilliant white.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

TexARC said:


> Painter's pants are kinda heavy and hot. You can find good selections in nursing uniform shops, though, especially near health centers/hospitals.
> 
> I too think there is something impressive about a field of archers striding across the green sward, in brilliant white.


careful Ron-someone might think you are a klan sympathizer with that sort of talk :wink: :wink: :wink: :


----------



## marty (Jun 4, 2002)

When I was a teenager I had a set of whites, and what everyone says is true, it is impossible, especially for a kid, to keep things white. I was usually a pretty neat eater, but whenever I was wearing all white I would end up with lunch all over my shirt and lap. Not a pretty sight.

I guess if it really bothered me I would have asked for a change of clothing, but it really didn't bother me.

This talk reminds me of the incident with Mary Pierce, a french tennis player who showed up at Wimbledon with a non-white outfit. She was asked firmly to change to all white (or mostly white with colored trim) which she did. The next time she appeared on court she wore an all white body suit. Of course she had the body to do that, but the Wimbledon officials were not pleased.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

marty said:


> When I was a teenager I had a set of whites, and what everyone says is true, it is impossible, especially for a kid, to keep things white. I was usually a pretty neat eater, but whenever I was wearing all white I would end up with lunch all over my shirt and lap. Not a pretty sight.
> 
> I guess if it really bothered me I would have asked for a change of clothing, but it really didn't bother me.
> 
> This talk reminds me of the incident with Mary Pierce, a french tennis player who showed up at Wimbledon with a non-white outfit. She was asked firmly to change to all white (or mostly white with colored trim) which she did. The next time she appeared on court she wore an all white body suit. Of course she had the body to do that, but the Wimbledon officials were not pleased.


I am a huge tennis fan in reality it was ANN WHITE who played in a PONY brand all white unitard. It was Pam Shriver's last wimbledon and she wrote about it in a diary published in Sports Illustrated. Ann White was a very good but not top drawer player with an awesome body. Pony paid her 50,000 dollars for the stunt. she claimed she did it because she was "cold" Pam noted that Ann "was sweating like a bandit". Officials noted if she had worn a dress or skirt over it it would have been perfectly acceptable

now MaryPierce may have done this later but it was Ms White who was the first.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/tennis/1998/wimbledon/fashion_gallery/1985.html


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

I heard a story about Mark Hainlein. That it was the last end and they were hassling him about his pants. So he dropped his pants and shot the last end in his white boxers.

Who knows if it is true or not, anyone?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

G33k said:


> I heard a story about Mark Hainlein. That it was the last end and they were hassling him about his pants. So he dropped his pants and shot the last end in his white boxers.
> 
> Who knows if it is true or not, anyone?



don't know him all that well but based on what I have heard, I can't say it didn't happen


----------



## Maineman (May 24, 2002)

I attended the indoor nationals in Andover, Mass. in March. Pretty sad to say the least. I saw at least 4 pair of dungarees and the sloppy tee shirts with whatever logo was pretty sad. It is not doing the visual aspect of respectability to the sport any good. Yes kids I'm from the old school but let's present ourselves with a positive image. Sam


----------



## farms100 (Jan 16, 2003)

G33k said:


> I heard a story about Mark Hainlein. That it was the last end and they were hassling him about his pants. So he dropped his pants and shot the last end in his white boxers.
> 
> Who knows if it is true or not, anyone?


I heard a different name attached to that one, but not asure about the veracity so i wil keep my mouth bricked shut


----------



## fitadude (Jul 15, 2004)

*Dress code*

The white pants do stink. I think the white shirts and the blue pant's or shorts looked very nice. Over the last 15 years I have thrown out more pairs of white pant's than I care to think about. But we are just bending to the masses. 

I remember how it was before all of the divisions were added to the NAA. I know the people who put on the tourns are not making much money anymore because of the medal count that you have to have on hand. Maybe if we wen't back to the old divisions we might not have to pay the high cost of the tourns that we pay today. 

The NFAA has more divsions than you can shake a stick at. I think this just leads to more medals on the wall. I guess that is what it is all about. I can remember when I shot compound release, I had people change divsions and shoot fingers so they would get a medal or trophy. I would rather be last in the best divsion than first in the next one.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Maineman!

First of all Sam - great to see you again in Andover! Thanks for coming down to support us all up there!

Second, I thought I was the only one who saw the sloppiness from dungarees to logoized t-shirts - to a few females with the shirt bottom that went well over the tops of the pants when at full draw (you know we're not allowed to show the skin!) But indoors is not the only place I have seen that - outdoor nationals this past summer was also a skinfest. Not that I am prudish - but rules are rules (so anyway the rule book says!)

Heading to short country in a few days (Texas Shootout) - can't wait to get to warm weather!

~Scoobs~


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

In response to the comments Scooby made. 

At outdoor nationals this last summer, I know that I commented to one of the judges about the fact that some of the girls were wearing spagetti straps. I was told that since they were international shooters, that they could wear clothes that adherred to FITA dress code (nothing in there about thickness of straps)

And about the covering the stomach comment. That is a huge problem for most of the girls. I have a number of shirts I use just for tournies. They don't look like anything special but they are long. Some of the girls just don't seem to care or they push it as far as possible or they just don't know any better.


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

scooby3xs said:


> Heading to short country in a few days (Texas Shootout) - can't wait to get to warm weather! ~Scoobs~


Expected highs of around 82 degrees, maybe not so much wind!


----------



## farms100 (Jan 16, 2003)

G33k said:


> And about the covering the stomach comment. That is a huge problem for most of the girls. I have a number of shirts I use just for tournies. They don't look like anything special but they are long. Some of the girls just don't seem to care or they push it as far as possible or they just don't know any better.


like it or not the style now is to show a little bit or lot of tummy, between lower jeans and shorter blouses. one thing i have noticed when buy I shirts for my 8 year old even they are pretty short finding something that looks nice yet covers enough with out lookin like pillow case is hard. heck finding stuff that she likes is pretty darn hard. It must be a lot harder for he older girls, and young ladies.

They are the rules like them or not. I never had a problem with navy or white bottoms, and tasteful shirt. It allowed enough indivisualism to be flexible, yet I thought it presented a Nice image to the public for the few time there was any publicity. Or when random passer bys would stop by and watch and ask questions.

People have always pushed dress codes, sometime it with good reason other times not. On the other hand some judges seemed to make it there goal in life to make sure that navy bottom was really a true navy blue or the shirt sleeves were long enough let alone inseams and bit of belly skin etc.


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

TexARC said:


> Expected highs of around 82 degrees, maybe not so much wind!


Stop jinxing the tournament..... :shade: 

As you know, the weather changes as quickly as the mind of a woman.....all it takes is that front to stall and you will have gale-force winds!!!!


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

stodrette said:


> Stop jinxing the tournament..... :shade:
> 
> As you know, the weather changes as quickly as the mind of a woman.....all it takes is that front to stall and you will have gale-force winds!!!!


Hey, It's Aggieland. WHAT could happen ?


----------

